# Dr. Ronald Shultz, a pioneer and expert in the field of veterinary vaccines.



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

In part 1 of this 4-part series, Dr. Becker talks with Dr. Ronald Shultz, a pioneer and expert in the field of veterinary vaccines. Listen as the doctors discuss the history of dog and cat vaccines, and the real reason behind why your puppy or kitten receives so many vaccines in the first year of life.

The Truth About Pet Vaccinations | Part 1


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks for posting that. I hope you (or someone!) will let us know when the other parts become available.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I get the newsletter so as soon as I see part 2 I will post.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm use to reading information he puts out, nice to see him in a video. Yes, please post the follow up's. Thank you for posting


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Please post next part......thanks for posting.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Part 2 posted here http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...tz-interview-part-2-vaccines.html#post2159018


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I found the 4 interviews on the youtube channel:



















And i think this is the entire thing:


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks LisaT! I hope to get some time this weekend to watch them all.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

So glad you pointed them out, would never had seen them otherwise!

I posted the links, weird that it automatically converted them!


----------

